# Video of (Byrd?) men in a plane flying over the ice wall and a photo of the firmament



## Gold (Nov 26, 2020)

Hoping this is the right place. I'm still obsessed with trying to find two things that I originally found on sh1.0 that I haven't been able to get out of my head...
One is a video of men in a plane or helicopter, in color, flying over the ice wall coming to green unfrozen land with commentary over it.

Another was a photo, posted in the same thread I believe in color and black and white of a frozen mountain at one of the poles where the rippling visual of water appears to go into the sky depicting what some of us thought to be the firmament.

Does anyone have links to these or the content saved? I've scraped as hard as I can and can't relocate them.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 26, 2020)

I think the video you are looking for is called 'Operation Deep Freeze I' released in 1957, although I might be wrong.

I won't comment on the firmament thing.


----------



## Gold (Nov 26, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> I think the video you are looking for is called 'Operation Deep Freeze I' released in 1957, although I might be wrong.
> 
> I won't comment on the firmament thing.


This is great, but not what I saw months ago. It was a short video, mostly a clip of a vast green continent beyond the permafrost. Somewhere in that thread was the photos I speak of. I don't know what it was but I remember seeing it and immediately thinking of the waters from above.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 26, 2020)

This the thread?
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/oh-boy-water-in-space.709/


----------



## Gold (Nov 27, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> This the thread?
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/oh-boy-water-in-space.709/


Unless there are more pages missing from the original thread, no. 
I can't be the only one who remembers the video and picture can I?! Damn timelines...


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 27, 2020)

As per the editing. 




The site search on here didn't find anything whereas duckduckgo did!
Moot anyway as it isn't the thread Gold was after but this forum software search function is awful


----------



## Kamikaze (Nov 27, 2020)

Gold said:


> Hoping this is the right place. I'm still obsessed with trying to find two things that I originally found on sh1.0 that I haven't been able to get out of my head...
> One is a video of men in a plane or helicopter, in color, flying over the ice wall coming to green unfrozen land with commentary over it.
> 
> Another was a photo, posted in the same thread I believe in color and black and white of a frozen mountain at one of the poles where the rippling visual of water appears to go into the sky depicting what some of us thought to be the firmament.
> ...


Hopefully, this is what you are looking for, with respect to your second request.   It's a short video that I first posted on SH1 based around some pictures first taken in 1920 off Antarctica by George Rayner.  The picture showed a certain snow covered island called Smith Island.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUmhvzlWX6E_


I also remember putting some further illustrations on SH1 which showed a map of  the area detailing many of the other islands nearby which are collectively called the South Shetland islands.  For reference, the most northerly British owned islands off the British Isles are called the Shetland Isles.







What I found most fascinating about these islands are the names, mostly named after famous British people or British places. The obvious anomalies are Snow Island and Deception Island. I can understand snow island, particularly if the lower illustration is considered, but what do we make of Deception Island?  My gut feeling is that this island was where the first explorers sheltered due to the large and natural harbour.  Maybe they named it Deception Island because it was where they first realised a deception was required.

Also, Why is the furthest south island called 'Low' island.   The island nearest to the ice pack under the dome? ie as near to the dome as you can get without getting off your ship?

For reference I have put the notes from the youtube video here in case the video is pulled down/ lost.

_Some images to consider ... on the net it's said that in this image taken by George Rayner, Antarctica, circa 1920 is visible the dome ... the interesting aspect is that the pattern/texture you see in the sky is very similar to the water ripples ...  At first you can think it may have been textured photographic paper, but you soon notice that it is only the sky affected like this. Could be water under the firmament .. could be the texture of the inside of the dome - I imagine the skies were clearer in those days, without the chemtrailing, etc ... This image is from the Victoria Museum 
Collection: __http://collections.museumvictoria.com...__ Photograph probably taken by George Rayner. 

The 'William Scoresby' was a purpose-designed research vessel built for the Discovery Committee by the East Yorkshire shipyard of Cook, Welton & Gemmell, at Beverley. She was named after the famous British artic explorer and scientist, William Scoresby (1789-1857), who had explored and mapped much of the Greenland coastline in the early 18th century. Described as part whale chaser, trawler and floating research laboratory, the 'William Scoresby' completed seven voyages to Antarctic waters between 1926 and 1937, operating initially with the 'Discovery' and later the 'Discovery II', based mainly out of Stanley in the Falklands and Grytviken on South Georgia.  During this period her crew tagged and tracked 3,000 whales and undertook studies on plankton, fish and hydrological surveys. During her longest voyage in 1928-1930, the vessel was involved in the Second Wilkins-Hearst Antarctic Expedition, in which Sir Humbert Wilkins attempted to make the first trans-Antarctic flight, using two single-engined Lockheed Vega aircraft financed by the US newspaper tycoon William Randolph Hearst. In December 1929, one of the aircraft was loaded onto the after-deck of the 'RRS William Scoresby' at Deception Island and the ship sailed south to below the 67th parallel in an attempt to find solid pack-ice from which the place could take off using skis. 

After the search proved unsuccessful, floats were fitted and the plane was lowered into the water by crane for take-off. Using this method several successful flights were completed over a period of weeks, but the plane had insufficient range to attempt a full trans-Antarctic flight. More Information: Collection George Rayner Antarctica Collection _

Since the last time I looked at this subject, I have found these photos of Smith Island together, which gives some perspective, depending on your perspective of course.




This video is also rather interesting.  It shows a chap with a 1958 Encyclopedia Americana showing and reading the following words under the section ’Antarctica’.  Note : it is from the Americana and not the Brittanica as he states.
https://drop.space/watch/1958-encyclopedia-firmament_1RjE4npmvtfiOe8.html
_*“These flights proved the inland areas to be featureless in character, with a large dome 13,000 feet high at about latitude 80deg S Longitude 90deg E”*_
I would like to see an old flat earth map that i can actually read which details the latitude and longitude as detailed in the Encyclopedia Americana (I assume that the 1958 reference is correct), any Americans here have access to this edition?

Here is is some superb 'deception'/ correction from the Quora site
https://www.quora.com/Why-does-the-...-Antarctica-has-a-dome-at-13-000-feet?share=1
_"The “dome” referred to is an ice sheet known as *Dome Argus*, which covers a large part of the continent where the surface is 13,000′ above sea level". _

For reference, I have put the 1892 Gleason's flat earth map on this post.  As stated, I cannot read the latitude, or longitude, can anyone here read this, or does anyone have a flat earth map that shows the latitude and longitude mentioned in the short video?   ie _*latitude 80deg S Longitude 90deg E*_





Edit for 6079SmithW.   This might be as close as you get for a while. The images near the end are quite though provoking.   Do you trust this guy though?

_View: https://vimeo.com/149215631_


Edit No2.    I've not thought about this before, but if you consider the biblical narrative in Genesis 7 below, the key phrase with respect to the dome must be "and the floodgates of the heavens were opened".   If the dome / water canopy is/ was a real entity, then would all of the waters of the canopy be released onto the earth, or would there still be a residue at the edges of the dome? (assuming that the dome remained, but most of the water above was drained).

If the Rayner photos are real, then the water above can only be a residue, and can only be found near the edges of the dome.
_*11*In the six hundredth year of Noah’s life, on the seventeenth day of the second month—on that day all the springs of the great deep burst forth, *and the floodgates of the heavens were opened*. *12*And rain fell on the earth forty days and forty nights. _


----------



## 6079SmithW (Nov 27, 2020)

I've got to say, the texture they are calling the firmament does look awfully like paper texture of some sort

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

PS - I am a flat earther 1000%, so I believe it exists - just don't think this is it. 

I keep hoping Wikileaks would release images of it - but it never happens!


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 27, 2020)

Kamikaze said:


> This might be as close as you get for a while. The images near the end are quite though provoking. Do you trust this guy though?


I do not, this is based purely on intuition, an actor and a bad one at that!

I got the same feeling from Mark Sargent and his boyfriend, Patricia Steeler!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020

When i see deception island i see this,





And the baltic sea anomaly!


----------



## EUAFU (Nov 28, 2020)

This reminded me of a passage by H.P Lovecraft, supposedly written in the 1920s, when he talks about a tropical Earth in the interior of Antarctica. What reminded me that a character from Marvel Comics, called Ka-zar, lives in what they call Wilderness, which is described as tropical and is located in Antarctica where there are "prehistoric" animals and giant reptiles.

That said, it seemed like a common belief that Antarctica was home to more than ice inland and some penguins on the coast.

As for the firmament, I believe it exists and what people call shooting stars, meteors are actually pieces of this dome that plummet when part of it is replaced. But it's just my belief.


----------

